# David Gemmell Memorial Service



## drosdelnoch (Sep 8, 2006)

Tranworld and David Gemmell’s Estate have been kind enough to let me know that there will be a Thanksgiving Service held in honour of David at 3pm on Monday the 30th October 2006 at St James Church (*St James’s Church, 197 Piccadilly London W1J 9LL*.)

Everyone is welcome to attend and the Memorial Book (http://pub40.bravenet.com/guestbook/3359808728) will be presented to David’s family.  Please be aware that to allow for printing the book will “close” two weeks before the service.  Once again the family would like to thank everyone for their kind words and also for donations given to charity in David’s memory.


----------

